# Network limited to 20 Mbit/s



## stek (Nov 15, 2010)

I have just set up a mini-itx klient with a few performance measurment tools (like iperf and dummynet) that I can place at customer locations when they experience problems. The funny thing is that I can only get 20Mbit/s out of this box with iperf. I had the same result on a different PC last week but then I blamed it on an acient network card. This new mini-itx (celeron 1.6) box has a brand new intel 10/100/1000 card so I don't think that is the problem any more. This one is running nanoBSD built with 8.1 but the desktop I ran last week with the same issue had a full 8.1 install.

Any ideas?

/Carl


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2010)

Network rate-limiting by hardware (DSL?) or software (ISP) between the remote location and you.  Maybe; there just aren't enough specifics to tell.


----------



## stek (Nov 15, 2010)

The network I am using is all our own with GE and 10GE links. With a windows 7 klient on the same switch port I can get over 250Mbit/s to our iperf server. This (and the desktop last week) FreeBSD install seems to cap out at 20 Mbit/s.

/Carl


----------



## stek (Nov 15, 2010)

with the same settings I forgot to say.

`iperf -c x.x.x.x -w 64k`

Both machines sa they accept 64k window-size. Using a larger window-size does not work and the MTU value iperf uses is something like 1368 (if I remember correctly).


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2010)

Tested on 8-stable:

```
Transfer     Bandwidth
990 MBytes   831 Mbits/sec
```

So it definitely can go faster than 20 Mb.  The freebsd-net mailing list may be able to provide better help.


----------

